
Brave Caught Revising URLs with Affiliate Links - totaldude87
https://decrypt.co/31522/crypto-brave-browser-redirect
======
noble_pleb
Brave is perhaps the only platform which is trying to compensate the ads
viewer by giving them a part of that revenue pie (in terms of BAT crypto-
currency). No other browser or even affiliate system is even trying to do this
AFAIK.

